# This is mine, let me know what you think!



## Han (Jun 25, 2003)

Hi All, 

 This is my first time on the forum, looks like a friendly place!

My website has just gone up online. Would love to hear what people think. Please bear in mind that I am only 20 and have set the company up totally alone - so please be critical but bear in mind I still have a lot to learn!

Many Thanks 

Han    

http://www.photofixersportraiture.com


----------



## manda (Jul 6, 2003)

Wow
You take some brilliant portraits
I wanna win the make over lol

The site is fabulous in my opinion. Get it out there matey! I love seeing people so young starting things and being creative on their own. Its wonderful.
Good luck with it!


----------



## manda (Jul 6, 2003)

oh and by the way...
so often portrait places are cheesy, overdone and make their subjects look like hookers.
Yours is class all the way and one of the few Ive seen that does a really classy job.


----------



## Han (Jul 6, 2003)

Wow - thank you my friend! I haven't logged on for a couple of days and have been greeted with some lovely comments. Thank you so much! To be honest, the makeover thing is not really where my passion lies, I just need to get some cash as I'm off travelling at the end of the year. I like portraiture but prefer more personal work. But hey, keeps the bills paid for now! 
 Let me know if you have a website yourself. 

Thanks so much!

Han

I've just seen that you are from Sydney, no wonder you're so nice!


----------



## manda (Jul 6, 2003)

hehe
maybe we just have really crappy portraiture places in sydney 

I have a site for my personal pics..just a photoblog 
Shutterfly
and my domain Lypton Village


----------

